# 10 DPO symptoms?!? Advice PLLLEEAASSEEEE



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, i am doing my head in!! this month is so diff from any other months - symptoms wise - and i wanted to get your opinoins.. 
Serenfach.. i caved in and tested today ( wasnt FMU ) and it was neg.. but then someone explain to me my body!!!!!!

Symptoms are:
sore nipples - more like tender nipples, not the whole boob but the nipple - then today the sides of my boobs are aching!
Cramping - in my back and like above my pubic bone.
boobs feel heavy
stomach feels heavy
gassy
excessive tiredness, and nauesea... i had to take friday off work!

so guys what are your ideas? I was a bit   about the neg test.. and rang my sis.. and she said she didnt get a BFP until AF was 2 weeks late.. so not to be upset yet!

But still i wanted to get your guys opinoins on it!

Thanks guys and babydust to you all..
Em xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Em

oh Em its crap for you, its all the not knowing and checking every sympton you have, especially as AF pains are the same as preg pains.
I'm on cd30 think i ov cd15 so cant work out my DPO! like you i'm having similar symptoms though my nausea has worn off.

Sorry that your test was neg, but am with your sister on this one, maybe too soon to test, what cd are you on? 

  that your next test be BFP

xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Em 

these s/e are all the same as what i get towards the end of my cycle.  clomid can be such a cruel drug with the s/e being so similar to preg symptoms.  we never know what our bodies are doing  .

keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that it will be a BFP for you  

NG x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I get pretty much all those symptoms from just before ovulation, right the way through 2ww....and been same on times I've conceived as all those I've not.

AF and pg symptoms are basically the same...and then with clomid side effects as well, there is no way of knowing what's happening...cos all those you describe could well be down to the clomid too (clomid side effects can vary month to month).

10dpo is very early to be testing so don't feel disheartened about the neg result.  Implantation can happen anywhere between 5-12dpo...only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to start implanting, usually around 24hrs later...so when it's 6 days old...and then there needs to be enough HCG released for peestick to detect.

Hang in there....good luck 
Natasha


----------

